# Kiri's Set Shop of Sweet Addictions



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

​
What we do:



Avatars

Sigs

Sets

Gifs

Transparencies

Resizing

Manga Coloring

Note: Not all workers can do everything listed above. You need to look at specific workers before requesting.

Workers:



*Kiri Amane

Sima

Niji Ai

Darth Nihilus

Kay

Vampire Freak

Panda (part-time)

愛 (part-time)

Rules:


You must have at least 100 posts to request here.

When requesting you must turn your sig off. If you don't, your request will be ignored until you turn it off.

Rep and cred whoever made your request.

No spamming.

Always provide a stock.

Be _specific_ about what you want.

Before complaining about an unfinished request, please wait a week. A majority of us are in school/working, so please give us that amount of time.

Workers: If there is a request that hasn't been specifically requested for another person and you would like to take on a request, please quote it saying that you're taking it.

Workers: After finishing a request, if it's been a few days and the person hasn't picked it up, please VM them and let them know that it's completed.

Please read the rules before posting~

Here are some examples of my work. The other workers will also post examples and specify as to what they specialize in making. I specialize in transparencies, color changing, darkening, lightening, colored borders, rounding sigs/avatars, resizing, adding contrast of colors, and other stuff that I'm not certain how to name them . These are all bigger sigs, but I can make them smaller too.


*Spoiler*: _My examples_ 



​


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

/Examples;


*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











*Spoiler*: _Avy's_ 














I specialize in some transparencies(depends on the stock), making simple avy's and sigs, and resizing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 6, 2010)

_*Nihilus' Examples

*_ 






​


----------



## Extasee (Feb 6, 2010)

_Reseved for Moi~ 
 I'm going to specialize in signatures in this shop...

*Spoiler*: Some of my Favorites~ 












Zombie Loves you~​_


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 6, 2010)

Alrighty then, 150x200 ava request for DN if he's up for it.



If you could add some sort of gif effect it'd be appreciated. Not really sure what kind, so only if you think of something.


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 6, 2010)

Hai~
Here are my examples. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








I specialize in transparencies(depends on the image), Color Manipulations, Rounding, Resizing, and animations for banners and whatnot. ​


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't need examples, tell me what you want done, and I'll do it for you.

If you have no stock, tell me the subject and I will stockhunt for you.

No need for credit or rep, just enjoy your set.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 6, 2010)

You've got quite a list of workers for a new shop. Best of luck


 and give it your best


----------



## K (Feb 6, 2010)

*Hey Hey Hey!*
*I see Kiri's got her shoppe goin!*
_cool, cool._
_Well, I'm just stopping by..._

_btw, awesome examples.._


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> You've got quite a list of workers for a new shop. Best of luck
> 
> 
> and give it your best



I'll take this.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

I was already working on it, but if you say so.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

^please don't take others work, and if you are gonna take a request, please state so.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

I already finished before I posted, sorry for missing the etiquette.

I'll try doing it properly next time, take it away Kiri.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I already finished before I posted, sorry for missing the etiquette.
> 
> I'll try doing it properly next time, take it away Kiri.



Yea, sorry I didn't mention that  but you can post yours too and Hisagi can take both or whoevers is thought to be better. Here's mine.


----------



## Mai (Feb 6, 2010)

quick trans for sig

Don't include the sign please
size:as long as the height is 300 or 350px

thanks :3


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a difficult picture, Kirk's face is too long, hahaha.



Mai said:


> quick trans for sig
> 
> Don't include the sign please
> size:as long as the height is 300 or 350px
> ...



Mine.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea, sorry I didn't mention that  but you can post yours too and Hisagi can take both or whoevers is thought to be better. Here's mine.



Alright thanks. +Reps to Nima for the effort


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

*Mai:* Your request is completed.


----------



## Mai (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Mai:* Your request is completed.



thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 7, 2010)

1.

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








2.


3.


My main area is making transparencies, I'll take on whatever you give me. :33
I can however also do:

Sets
Sigs or Avas
Gifs
Transparent Gifs (Depending)
Change one character into another. (So long as they look at least half-way similar.)
Wallpapers
I can find you some stocks if needed.
I'm not doing Chibi Avatars right now. 



I can make whatever you would like.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Another example simply because I'm proud of it 





It was made for and requested by Reuben-chan


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Alrighty then, 150x200 ava request for DN if he's up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could add some sort of gif effect it'd be appreciated. Not really sure what kind, so only if you think of something.



Kool, be making this later.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello! 

I'd like an avatar please.



Size: 125x125 and a 150x150 

and design, anything you think would be sexy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2010)

Aira said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like an avatar please.
> 
> ...



 I'll be taking this as well.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuck there's nothing for me to do.


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Yah thats what I was thinking...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Me neither  I guess we'll have to sit and wait


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2010)

ZOMBIE PUFF I HAVE SOMETHING U CAN DO its for an sasuino set

here are the pics make them like the one u made me please


----------



## Extasee (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome!! I'll get on it.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 9, 2010)

I assume you wanted the first for the Avatar and the Second for the signature.  

Next time please be specific.  I don't want to mess it up for you.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I assume you wanted the first for the Avatar and the Second for the signature.
> 
> Next time please be specific.  I don't want to mess it up for you.





no I LOVE IT


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Next time please *be specific*.  I don't want to mess it up for you.



Another rule


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2010)

For whoever doesn't have anything better to do 



Request: Signature
Size: Junior
Border: Dotted
Shape: Rectangle (basically not rounded)
Effects: Whatever you feel will make it awesome

(If you need me to re-upload the stock, just VM me )


----------



## Extasee (Feb 9, 2010)

I has nothing better to do.


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys should become a graphics team here


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2010)

ZOMBIE I HAVE ONE MORE FOR U TRASPARENT LIkE THE REST U DID pek

a sig ok but could it also have itsmylife on it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

^Can do 

*Edit*: Okay, her pic is not cooperating with GIMP. It might just be me, I don't know. Someone else wanna take a crack at it? She wants it to have pretty color effects and to be transed. If you want an example of what she wants, take a look at what Zombie Puff did for her a few posts up.

Thanks


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)

Just dropping something here, it was just so hilarious without context.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Turn your sig off please


----------



## Extasee (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys must remember to be patient. I've got school, so don't be wavered if I'm not here.  Just keep your requests up, and I'll get to them ASAP. 

Speaking of Which:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> You guys must remember to be patient. I've got school, so don't be wavered if I'm not here.  Just keep your requests up, and I'll get to them ASAP.
> 
> Speaking of Which:



 bit darker  and its PERFECT 

k ^^


----------



## Extasee (Feb 10, 2010)

Fixed. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Fixed. pek



i love i pek 

thanks puff


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

i ahh found another problem u forgot the i and umm could i have an avater same like the sig but closeup to her face 

sorry Puff


----------



## Extasee (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Hope you like it.




its cool but could u make it trans and also her whole face


----------



## Extasee (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not good at resizing.  (Weird I know.) But I got as much of her face in without ruining the image or passing 125 x 125. (You're obviously a junior member)


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I'm not good at resizing.  (Weird I know.) But I got as much of her face in without ruining the image or passing 125 x 125. (You're obviously a junior member)




and r u and senior memeber

i like thanks


----------



## shadow5050 (Feb 10, 2010)

Transparencies ( avatar and signature)



I would like to keep the two men, the bear and the words. 

Thanks in advance:33

+reps


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

shadow5050 said:


> Transparencies ( avatar and signature)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

look im terrible at decribing what i want can u put an border on the avater 

danmmit i hate asking a lot of favores


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

If you just want a colored border, I can do that really quickly and your trans is almost done shadow5050.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go. That look okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> If you just want a colored border, I can do that really quickly and your trans is almost done shadow5050.



seriously awesome an yess please


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Here you go. That look okay?



hmm abit darker the border


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

^ please the next time you request something, be more specific, you have asked a bunch of times for alterations, I mean once is fine, but you have asked for alterations atleast 4 times.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Since you just said a bit, I just made it a lil darker. This one better?



And shadow, yours is done. It look okay?


*Spoiler*: _shadow5050_


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Since you just said a bit, I just made it a lil darker. This one better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah thats better thanks


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob  and since I just made the border, you just need to rep, no need to cred.


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 10, 2010)

May I have a set please with my name across the icon? As far as effect/design goes I have no specifics. go nuts


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 10, 2010)

Mikecia said:


> May I have a transparent set please with my name across the icon?



Ill do this.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well crap, it seems I sleep through most of the requests.

Oh well, no harm done.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

^ don't spam, and turn your sig off


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 10, 2010)

Mikecia:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I did my best to remove the writing at the bottom. 



Remember to rep and cred~


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you !!! I don't know much about sizes but isn't the transparent a bit too large for a sig whos a junior member?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

So long as it's 500x500 it's good. I can check that for you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea, it was a little too tall. 600 something. Here you go. No cred necessary. It still look okay?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 11, 2010)

It's still a tad too tall, 400 px is the normal height limit.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

You sure? Mine is larger than that. I was told sig limits were 500x500. I had a 500x500 one before, so it should be fine.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 11, 2010)

For non seniors, it's 550x400.

For seniors, it's 550x500.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

400 being width or height? And yes, I should probably know these things, but I don't


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 11, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> It's still a tad too tall, 400 px is the normal height limit.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, god. Forgive me for being human and making a mistake  but are you sure? I had a 500x500 and didn't get in trouble for it and I am obviously not a senior member. Plus, Zombie puff told me the limits were 500x500


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

There.


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*New worker.*

*Kay's Examples.*




*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 











*Spoiler*: _Styled_ 











*Spoiler*: _GiFs_ 








​


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Colored Manga Example_ 










*I'm just starting so it isn't the best*.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2010)

ok hers the pic for the sig make trainsparent and color it pinkishi red, 

have the writing  go as

im always here 

im never letting go

so you'll never be alone


*Spoiler*: __ 









and for this make an avatar and sig but just put itsmyife on it  and put an border  both transparent


*Spoiler*: __ 










make it awesome ZOMBIE PUFF LIKE THE REST pek


----------



## Extasee (Feb 14, 2010)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 14, 2010)

I did a japanese one because it looked cool...and I thought you'd just like to keep it. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2010)

i love the SIG pek

and avatar THANKS PUFF

just take the itsmylife part if u cant could u remove it i just want to see naruto face 

SORRY

and thinner borader


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2010)

...do whatever you feel looks good for the sig, but for the ava... crop it right above the chest, and again, whatever you feel looks good  *lazy* ...and maybe resize it..>.>

edit: ya, definitely resize it


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

^I'll do it Ben~


----------



## Extasee (Feb 14, 2010)

Please GOD let this be okay...I'm done for today...I re-did my sig.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it looks good Zombie Puff


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

*Yami:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Alrighty then, 150x200 ava request for DN if he's up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could add some sort of gif effect it'd be appreciated. Not really sure what kind, so only if you think of something.




Alright, time to get to work. Aldo, do you have any other stock to work with? Something in better quality with not such a blurry effect to it? If so, that would work better than what you have to work with. And I haven't tried to make any sort of gif effect that you would possibly want with it yet, so bear with me here 



Aira said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like an avatar please.
> 
> ...



 Doing this today as well. Might find something better 

Also, are you sure I can use these? 



> Every 3d image or photo in my gallery are under my copyright and they cannot be used in any way unless you have my written permission. They cannot be posted on other sites unless you have my written permission. You cannot modify or use them as stock and you cannot sell them ! IF i find my art being used illegally, i will use legal action.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Trans pleasee 



Thanks


----------



## Sima (Feb 16, 2010)

^will do Kels<3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Sima .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2010)

*stock*

*Spoiler*: __ 









can you please make an trainsparent set of this pic makes it pink to orange for the sig with ITSMYLIFE in cursive

for the avi same thing smaller no itsmylife on it and close up of both sakura and naruto faces  but showing sakura peace sign also a thin red border also 135x135 im a junior i think but if not 125x125 

also can u put an cute effect on it 

thanks

sorry if i give too much in what i want  

anyone can take this one


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *stock*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'll take it on.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2010)

Sig set:



Any effects and or colors need to be either red or black. I want a dotted border and the artist 'Nami86' and you also, be credited. 

Junior sized with a dotted border.

Thanks!


----------



## Extasee (Feb 16, 2010)

Called!!!!!!

Edit: I tried converting it to Photobucket, but it won't. Can you please save it then upload it somewhere so I can...?  It's a long story...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2010)

Here you go!


----------



## K (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Here you go!



*Its pretty hard giving that a dotted border seeing how it has a White BG..*
_If you want this transparent and hue'd, I can do it._
*Can I take?*


----------



## Extasee (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








There you go~


----------



## Extasee (Feb 16, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Its pretty hard giving that a dotted border seeing how it has a White BG..*
> _If you want this transparent and hue'd, I can do it._
> *Can I take?*



You can show her yours, and she can pick which she likes.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Alright, time to get to work. Aldo, do you have any other stock to work with? Something in better quality with not such a blurry effect to it? If so, that would work better than what you have to work with. And I haven't tried to make any sort of gif effect that you would possibly want with it yet, so bear with me here



Not really, i've had no luck finding good SS Goku stock.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I made quite a few versions, so here they are.


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 3_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 4_ 










If the itsmylife isn't dark enough or if there are any other changes you want, let me know.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2010)

@ZombiePuff: I like it but I think Nami86's name is a bit too big. I don't want people to think that's my name... It just be like fanart by Nami86 in small letters.

It looks gorgeous though!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2010)

urrr...im asking for another set now so i wont hafta ask for one later 

as for how i want the sig...

umm...maybe make the light brighter/bigger..?  i dunno really xD oh, and resize it..and i really dont care if you do something you think is necessary for this one 

as for the ava, probably right above where the cleaveage starts (cropped) >.>;;

and if im not allowed that:


resize. DEFINITE resize for the sig  ...and just make it look pretteh  

as for the ava, try and get a crop of head, neck and part of shoulders.. >.> if not, i'll just look for another pic that's better suited for the ava.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> urrr...im asking for another set now so i wont hafta ask for one later
> 
> as for how i want the sig...
> 
> ...



I'll take these fanboy~  unless someone else who hasn't done many requests wants them. I don't wanna be stingy


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 17, 2010)

requesting Kay to do this. i heard he was good.
i want a manga coloring of it. make it look nice as you see fit

i just want one line on it "You Can Tell She Wants More Then A Bath..." put it where its convenient for you

avatar of the face
avatar and sig rounded if you can


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm done with both, but I asked Aphrodite about the first one. I'm not gonna post it til she says it's okay.


*Spoiler*: _Fanboy Set 2_ 










It's within Senior limits, but if you want it smaller just let me know.


----------



## K (Feb 17, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> requesting Kay to do this. i heard he was good.
> i want a manga coloring of it. make it look nice as you see fit
> 
> i just want one line on it "You Can Tell She Wants More Then A Bath..." put it where its convenient for you
> ...


_*
I'm workin' on it dude!! 

I'm doin' the general skin tone,
what color is her hair and eyes?*_


EDiT:
_*Ohh wait!!*
*Thats Blair!* :33
I got it!_


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> _*I'm workin' on it dude!! *_
> 
> _*I'm doin' the general skin tone,*_
> _*what color is her hair and eyes?*_


 


eyes are yellow and hair is purple


----------



## Extasee (Feb 17, 2010)

Better...?


----------



## K (Feb 17, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> eyes are yellow and hair is purple





*Spoiler*: _Blair Sig_ 






_*The only difficulty was her hair....*_


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blair Sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow its better then i expected 
thanks alot. saved instantly 
i will use in 1-2 days for certain reasons


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2010)

hey can someone please make a transparency of this image for a sig 
thanks in advance and rep will be given to the lucky one who take the task


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> hey can someone please make a transparency of this image for a sig
> thanks in advance and rep will be given to the lucky one who take the task



Taking unless anyone else wants it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Aphrodite said this would suffice.


*Spoiler*: _Fanboy 1_ 











Don't forget to rep and cred 

Edit: Here, I think this one doesn't have the random white spots.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Aphrodite said this would suffice.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fanboy 1_
> ...


 
thanks for the sig


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll take the next one since I'm off work today


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Not really, i've had no luck finding good SS Goku stock.



You've come to the right person


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You've come to the right person



Got something in mind?


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 18, 2010)

Hullo Kiri  

Trans? 

and whut ever you think would be awsome


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 18, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Hullo Kiri
> 
> Trans?
> 
> and whut ever you think would be awsome



Might take me a lil bit, but I'll get right on that hun


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 18, 2010)

Here you go hun, that look okay? It was kinda hard to see where their hair was and wasn't 



Would you like an avy to go with that or just a sig?


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 18, 2010)

No avy thats ill use it soon


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

PUFF 

ok transparent but focus on naruto and sakura in the pic

have of course itsmylife on it in a cool style 

avie zoom in on sakura 

both with cool effects and a snowy vibe to it 

*stock*


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I'll get to it.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_ 









There you are, love.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> *Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puff the itsmylife part is too light and i cant see it

but overall its bloody amazing 

repping now


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoops.  fixed srry bout that


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

na thats ok your still bloody brilliant


thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

puff how do i get rid of the white on my avi

could i just have a thin border


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks fine to me... There's no white.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

i changed it on paint i need a border please it doesnt look right


sorry again

this is the original version


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

OH! I accidently mad eit 125 x 126!! That's a my bad on my part, I am sorry. I fixed it mkay? pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks puff it looks better now pek


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 20, 2010)

i want a set of this.
text: "I Need You In My Arms....."...Cause You Are The Only One That Understands Me..."
avatar and sig rounded
avatar of both faces
and do whatever else you want to make it look nice


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

Called it pek


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it is to your liking.  I used lightning because Nana and Ren are just punk-ish and there love is like a lightning strike.


----------



## Love. (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you color this and turn it into a avy pleease.

I cant rep you Kiri im sorry. 

So whoever is up for it can do it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 21, 2010)

Reuben Chan said:


> Can you color this and turn it into a avy pleease.
> 
> I cant rep you Kiri im sorry.
> 
> So whoever is up for it can do it.



*Yoink
Just give me a little bit (day or two)


----------



## Love. (Feb 21, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Yoink
> Just give me a little bit (day or two)



Just PM me when your done?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 21, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I hope it is to your liking.  I used lightning because Nana and Ren are just punk-ish and there love is like a lightning strike.


nice touch  i like it alot

will rep after spread


----------



## Griever (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello~ i have a set request



I'd like an Avatar and Sig from this image please . I was thinking that maybe borders would make it look better?, but i don't know, whatever you think would make it look better .


----------



## Extasee (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll get right on it.  I didn't know we did colourings now!!  I'm gonna make my examples. o3o

Oh and here you are:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I'll get right on it.  I didn't know we did colourings now!!  I'm gonna make my examples. o3o
> 
> Oh and here you are:



I didn't know you colored or I would have added it earlier  I added it cause I added Kay. I didn't know anyone else could do it


----------



## Griever (Feb 21, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I'll get right on it.  I didn't know we did colourings now!!  I'm gonna make my examples. o3o
> 
> Oh and here you are:



Sweet, thanks Zombie


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

ok this is an easy request all u have to do is take sasuke and sai  out and also make it trans i dont want effects i like it how it is just put itsmylife on it and can see it 

avi thin red line border focus on sakura trans without the green glow

if u want to add an effect make two sigs and avis please one with the effect one with out it 


*stock*


thanks u guys pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ok this is an easy request all u have to do is take sasuke and sai  out and also make it trans i dont want effects i like it how it is just put itsmylife on it and can see it
> 
> avi thin red line border focus on sakura trans without the green glow
> 
> ...



Well, if no one wants this I supose I'll take it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

Here you are itsmylife.


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 2_


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

hmm i took all of them i love the effect hmm 

danmmit now i have to decide 

which one do u like kiri 

repping when i can promise


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

I like both. You can use one now and later. They were made for you, so they're both yours. Just do what you want


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

fine fine but i must say u did an outstanding job on both

just forgot itsmyiife on the sigs


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh! I didn't see that. I'm eating right now, but it'll be fixed in a few


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks  kiri much  better


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 23, 2010)

Love. said:


> Can you color this and turn it into a avy pleease.
> 
> I cant rep you Kiri im sorry.
> 
> So whoever is up for it can do it.





Hows this?


----------



## Love. (Feb 23, 2010)

Panda said:


> Hows this?



Love it. 


but could you please get rid of the border. 


Reps in advance.

Edit: sorry for the sig.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 23, 2010)

Turn your sig off hun


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2010)

request Kiri yes YOU 

request: transparent set take out naruto leave sakura and the rocks only

avatar:  thin red border focusing on sakura uperhalf to face hair j

sig: u deicde if it needs a border but have a cool effect 

words: itsmylife and shannaro have a cool effect on both avatar and sig 

*stock*




just trying to help make this place popular  

besides i trust u guys more with making it awesome then others


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 23, 2010)

^Can do  Would you like the Naruto and Sakura words taken out as well? And it'll probably be posted later tomorrow. I have some homework I need to do, school tomorrow, soccer practice, a hair appointment, and I have to give a chick Clarinet lessons  Is that okay?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> ^Can do  Would you like the Naruto and Sakura words taken out as well? And it'll probably be posted later tomorrow. I have some homework I need to do, school tomorrow, soccer practice, a hair appointment, and I have to give a chick Clarinet lessons  Is that okay?




yess take that part out also 

besides this really is my only KICKASS sakura i have

come on she looks so badass in this on i have to take naru out 

and yeah its ok later tommarow fine since i like my set right now


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 23, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> yess take that part out also
> 
> besides this really is my only KICKASS sakura i have
> 
> ...



Okay cause I won't be home til like 8 or 9, but it won't take long to do


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










Edit: Well, there aparently is a border around it that I couldn't see (sig). Let me know whether you want it edited out or not.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

border off and and off please


and part off both avatar and sig


no words on avie and backround please


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> border off and and off please
> 
> 
> and part off both avatar and sig



What do you want off of the avatar? Be specific please  and I'll fix that border on the sig.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

avatar  cool backround no words

sig take the AND part out


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

The avatar doesn't have a bg  so just the words then or did you mean the rocks by bg?

Alrighty then.

Edit: Didn't see the "cool" in front of bg. You have anything in mind that you would like?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> The avatar doesn't have a bg  so just the words then or did you mean the rocks by bg?
> 
> Alrighty then.
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the "cool" in front of bg. You have anything in mind that you would like?



hmm shakie affect or just rocks

but i like whatever u do soo u think of the bg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









Hows that?

Edit: Imma shoot that border  but other than that (I'll fix it in a few ) everything else fine?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

i love all three just want the sig abit bigger


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't make it bigger. It's gotta be within junior limits (might be too tall actually ).


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

for get it its fine i like it how it is


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

i love it kiri


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Stella Loussier (Feb 27, 2010)

got something for you kiri 

 size: 150x150 (focus on sora's face and I want doted borders, make it a little colorful too it looks to boring)
(I want a set) add my username on the sig, and make sure its the right size so the mods to neg me that the sig's too big


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 27, 2010)

Can do  You want the sig a trans or with a border as well?


----------



## Stella Loussier (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah do both


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 27, 2010)

Mmk, my photoshop isn't working, so it might be tomorrow when you get it  I could use GIMP, but it doesn't do dotted borders.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Feb 27, 2010)

okay try doing it without the doted borders and I'll see how it is


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay. I can make you a dotted one tonight. I have to get another code for my photoshop to work.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Feb 27, 2010)

alright ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry about the whole waiting period ;_;

I'll get to the requests that I have soon. Just been going through some things. You know how it is


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

requesting 

trans set with ismylife on the sig 

avatar focus on sakura thin red border 

*Spoiler*: __ 








anyone can do this one


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 28, 2010)

I suppose I'll take it of no one else wants it 


*Spoiler*: _Stella Loussier 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Stella Loussier 2_ 









Those look okay? :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting
> 
> trans set with ismylife on the sig
> 
> ...




*Yoink


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I suppose it is wanted by someone else. Take it away


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 28, 2010)

*itsmylife*:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

IS MY LIFE ??????

my name is not ISMYLIFE 

could u please fix it sorry

and put an background on the avatar


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> IS MY LIFE ??????
> 
> my name is not ISMYLIFE
> 
> ...




But in yous request you said "ismylife", so I went with what you said 

Whatchu mean by a background, trans it out and put something else?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

a different background without naruto body in the background of the avatar

and it  itsmylife not ismylife


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

umm panda could u  please fix the sig please


----------



## Stella Loussier (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I suppose I'll take it of no one else wants it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stella Loussier 1_
> ...


 its perfect


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks panda repping


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

requesting kiri :33 and puff need two sets u two pick which one u want  

 a transparent set  cool effect and my name itsmylife on the sig  :33

avatar close up on sakura thin red border cool effect 

*stock*



thanks kiri chan, puffy pek

WILL REP AND CRED


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Either is fine by me, so I suppose I'll wait for Puff to say which one she wants  I think I like the first better though


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

^well if u want the first do what u want 

kiri


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay then, taking the first  Hopefully Puff won't mind


----------



## Extasee (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't you go ahead and pick one.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

^she did puff your doing the second pic 

*rememebr my name itsmylife on it *


----------



## Extasee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

puff abit darker


----------



## Extasee (Mar 1, 2010)

Done~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Done~



awesome ill rep u as soon as i can just need to rep people but i will soo credit puff :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Here you go 


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _itsmylife 2_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

love it pek already rep u


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

damn always do this  

could u put a thin border on it red please

for the sig


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

perfect pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

oh i love 

i love both u and puff 

u guys never let me down


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad to be loved :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

^ i can tell


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

kiri or puff request 

im in a funny mood 

trans set the please

itsmylife on the sig of course but also have "keep your hands off him"

avatar focus on sasuke getting punch thin black border 

and take the japanese words out 

cool effect on sig please

*
stock*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I suppose I'll take it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

^thanks kiri pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

kiri is it done  

sorry im impatient


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 4, 2010)

It be done 


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









If you want anything changed, just vm me


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

i already rep u thanks

but bolder for the words


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 4, 2010)

How is this?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

^ thats better thanks kiri :33

love u


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

requesting Kay can u color it plase

transparent set cool effect

avatar focus more on sakura chest up to hair thin red border

text in sig itsmylife on it 

*stock*


----------



## K (Mar 6, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting Kay can u color it plase
> 
> transparent set cool effect
> 
> ...



I got this!


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can I get a set transparent set with this 

avatar of the couple's faces

Have my name on it too..with sky blue borders ^^


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 6, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> Can I get a set transparent set with this
> 
> avatar of the couple's faces
> 
> Have my name on it too..with sky blue borders ^^



Ill take this. Please turn off you sig.


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 6, 2010)

*AreoSamurai21: 
*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 







*Dont forget to rep and cred. *


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

Niji Ai said:


> *AreoSamurai21:
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Thank you .....this  is awsome  and you guys work fast *


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

Turn off your sig on your posts please


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Turn off your sig on your posts please



*How come ??? I don't understand?*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

It's a rule. Read the first page. Plus, it reduces clutter and we asked you to and we made you a set, so please comply with the rules. Other shops are like this too.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok.it's off....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

I still see it on all of your posts. Don't get offended, it's just the way it is everywhere, okay?


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I still see it on all of your posts. Don't get offended, it's just the way it is everywhere, okay?



How do I turn it off like you said.....I went to option and unchecked show sig


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you forgot to press save. Just try it again please and when posting a quick reply, theres a little box below the typing box that says options and you can click the "Show your signature" box to make the check mark go away. Thus, turning it off.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok ..I did it again...Is it gone now....?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

On the post you just posted. You're making sure the sig box is unchecked, right? Just do what you did on the post you just posted and click save changes.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok.. ^^ thanks


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

No prob, just get them turned off and remember to turn it off the easy way next time you request


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 6, 2010)

GIF request

0:39-0:40

Double black line border please. Thanks!


----------



## K (Mar 6, 2010)

Itsmylife.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

wow kay u have out done yourself pek

repping repping

thanks soo much 

brilliant


----------



## K (Mar 6, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> GIF request
> 
> 0:39-0:40
> 
> Double black line border please. Thanks!




I can do this but I don't think I have a double black border.

@Itsmylife,
You're welcome.
Anytime!


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll take the next two that are free if no one minds


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 6, 2010)

Kay said:


> I can do this but I don't think I have a double black border.



Its alll good Ill just have a black border like yours then. THanks!!


----------



## K (Mar 6, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Its alll good Ill just have a black border like yours then. THanks!!



done!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 8, 2010)

Request for Kiri
150x150 rounded or no border.


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 8, 2010)

Siggy request 

Any effects but could you add the text 'Whiper 'I Love You Lorna' and mean it <3'
can you do a few diffrent virions so i can chose the one i like most?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

^So does that mean you'd like a few different people to make versions of it?


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 8, 2010)

no just you make it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, fine  and did you mean Whisper instead of Whiper? We've had typos in here before, so I just wanna make sure


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 8, 2010)

lol yea wow I fail 
Thanks luv.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

No prob, I'll get to work as soon as I'm done with Hisa's


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 8, 2010)

kay thanks luv.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2010)

kiri  could u also do a...trans set or normal set...

avatar sakura part thin border 

have the sig text be itsmylife  but small and 

 I'll be by your side
Wherever you falling
In the dead of night
Whenever you calling

for sig focus on the last panel 

thanks 

*stock*


umm thanks kiri


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

~Namine said:


> kay thanks luv.



No prob 



itsmylife said:


> kiri  could u also do a...trans set or normal set...
> 
> avatar sakura part thin border
> 
> ...



I suppose  and did you mean you are or you're instead of you (2nd and 4th line)? (I'm a grammar nazi and double checking for typos so there won't be any later complaints )


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> No prob
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose  and did you mean you are or you're instead of you (2nd and 4th line)? (I'm a grammar nazi and double checking for typos so there won't be any later complaints )




umm your 

i know


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

You're is a conjugate of you are, so it would be grammatically correct, but okay 

Also:

*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_ 









If you want any added effects or anything, just let me know


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You're is a conjugate of you are, so it would be grammatically correct, but okay
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


wait what noo you you sorry wasent thinking keep YOU


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

For the second and fourth line? You're would make more sense  but okay


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2010)

well it flows with the song and its part of the lyrics 

sorry


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, well okay  (I'm sorry, I'm a bit of a grammar nerd )

Also:




Okay, I have like 10 different heart brushes if you'd like a different heart next to the text. I can also make it bigger, in a different color, and also in a different font for the text. The second one was given an old photo effect. I can make it like that with the added effects I mentioned above or just as is. I can also do a color blend thing (you can look at stuff done by me and Zombie Puff for itsmylife in the past for an example). Just let me know what you'd like and I'll do it


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 8, 2010)

No! I love the top one! Wounderful. wounderful.
your awsome i love it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay then, glad you like :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









How's that?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2010)

love it repp repp 

thanks pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

No prob, glad you like


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You're is a conjugate of you are, so it would be grammatically correct, but okay
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Nah its good doll thanks


----------



## Love. (Mar 9, 2010)

Avatar please, do what ever that looks good to it. (rounded edges please)


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 9, 2010)

Love. said:


> Avatar please, do what ever that looks good to it. (rounded edges please)




*yoink


----------



## Love. (Mar 9, 2010)

Panda said:


> *yoink



I see your doing another Avatar for me Panda.



Excellent. pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Nah its good doll thanks



No prob


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay, could you put the deathbat in the photo of myself and put the txt ' Lorna7X ' 
and add whutever you like  
please. thankx luvy.

[NOTE] the deathbat moves if you would like i can get you one that doesnt


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 10, 2010)

can i have a set of this
i want it as a manga coloring. anyone can do this

With this Text "Everyone Getting Ready To Take A Stand...."".....Putting Their Beliefs And Goals On The Line...."

avatar of Black Star's face. (the guy with the star on his shoulder)
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2010)

Request for kiri. 
Stock: 
Border: Black
Style: Square
Avatar on sakura's face please.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll take DetereminedIdiot's


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

PUFF could u also do this 

trans sig and regular sig  cute effect 

text itsmylife and 

Looking at you, holding my breath
For once in my life I'm scared to death
I'm taking a chance letting you inside

remove the text on the bottom too ok 


thanks pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Okay, could you put the deathbat in the photo of myself and put the txt ' Lorna7X '
> and add whutever you like
> please. thankx luvy.
> 
> [NOTE] the deathbat moves if you would like i can get you one that doesnt



Can do  have a text color preference? And a non-moving bat would be nice. I'm not sure as to how to do gifs  Oh, and you want your pic resized or anything? :3



Rima said:


> Request for kiri.
> Stock:
> Border: Black
> Style: Square
> Avatar on sakura's face please.



Okay, can do


----------



## Extasee (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright I'll do itsmylife and DetereminedIdiot It'll take a day or two sorry if thats not fast enough


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

dont care i just LOVE your work 

take your time puff


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Can do  have a text color preference? And a non-moving bat would be nice. I'm not sure as to how to do gifs  Oh, and you want your pic resized or anything? :3
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, can do



Maby White text?
and resize if its easyer for you :33


Can't wait to see whut you do


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter what size it is, I was just wondering


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see your work Luv.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Lemme know if you want anything different hun 

Okay, I made you 3 different ones love 







Lemme know if you want anything different love


----------



## Extasee (Mar 10, 2010)

Progressing well with urs determined. pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Hate to break it to you Puff, but I believe it's "Letting" instead of "etting"  I just thought I'd let you know :33


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Lemme know if you want anything different hun
> 
> Okay, I made you 3 different ones love
> 
> ...



I love it, but I want something else also. 
I want a set out of 

Avatar on sakura's face. 

Btw, I'll still rep you for the avatar.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

puff u for got the L its Letting not etting 

unless u want kiri to fix it ????


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Rima said:


> I love it, but I want something else also.
> I want a set out of
> 
> Avatar on sakura's face.
> ...



Alrighty  you want anything special done too or just sig sized and an avy with borders?


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Alrighty  you want anything special done too or just sig sized and an avy with borders?



Anything you think will look good is fine with me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Alrighty  and turn your sig off in your posts hun


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 10, 2010)

*your amazing.*
 
i love it!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

~Namine said:


> *your amazing.*
> 
> i love it!



Thanks :33
Glad you love pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully this L looks better


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Hopefully this L looks better



ohh god it does and it makes sense THANKS KIRI


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

No prob hun


----------



## Extasee (Mar 11, 2010)

There you are Determined~
I decided to make a second avi for the hell of it. 

*Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get this posted, I've been kinda busy  but here you are. Let me know if you want anything changed hun.


*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Rima (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Sorry it took so long to get this posted, I've been kinda busy  but here you are. Let me know if you want anything changed hun.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



I love it!

Thanks kiri! 

Edit: I have to spread first. I'll rep you later, okay?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

No prob and that's fine


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2010)

Type of request: Sig for  kiri or puff
Stock(s)

Layout:transparent
Text: please put it in  itsmylife and "i think I'm falling for you"
Size: , any specific size same size as stock just a little smaller
Prefered Font: anything make its wispy since their failing and  my name fancy

thanks


----------



## Extasee (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure Why not?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

umm cant see im think im falling for you could u make it light blue...please

and bigger..

also can u make this 

*Spoiler*: __ 








more bigger and wider..please
thanks


----------



## Extasee (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't make it bigger.  The porportion wouldn't allow it...it'd be over the limit

but i fixed the text


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

please just a bit bigger ill manage to make it fit...

still  cant see the text..

it looks weird to be honest..


if u cant thats alright

still cant see the text..


----------



## Extasee (Mar 14, 2010)

Which skin on forums are you using...and I'll just do the whole sig over again.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Which skin on forums are you using...and I'll just do the whole sig over again.



for get it its ok 

but just for me to know 

what is a skin again..............god im an idiot


----------



## Extasee (Mar 14, 2010)

nah i already dids it and ur no idiot 

I'm going to just guess that the background for your forums is naruto and orange and stuffs


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah it is 

i rep u and im gong to give u a break...seriously im sorry 

your my friend and i don't like getting u frustrated.. 

THANKS SOO MUCH PUFF 

i really hope u feeling better


----------



## Griever (Mar 15, 2010)

A set request



For the avatar just get rid of the text, please .



I'd like this sig to have a transparent backround, but keep the green energy in the pic please .


----------



## Sima (Mar 15, 2010)

^ I could try to do that when I get home. But I don't think I would be able to make the sig transparent.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 15, 2010)

I could do the sig.  ur bettr at avis so u do the avi if thats wuts easier 4 u. pek

Edit:


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 18, 2010)

another one kiri 
set 
avatar 150x150
sig: add text "she devil" (remove that name thing on the sig)
I really want both of them to be rounded if you cant thats fine.
(dont forget to make it colorful! again I dont want to be neged by the mods)


----------



## Tegami (Mar 18, 2010)

^ May I try doing it for stella-buns?


----------



## K (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahh I woulda done that too.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 18, 2010)

VM me vampire cause I might not be here for all this time


----------



## Tegami (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Stella<3_


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks hun I love it. 
I'll rep and cred for your good work.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 19, 2010)

Ava Request Pwease:

Stock: 

No border, two rounded horizontal corners (transparent not white round the egde of the ava) & don't go to mad on effects but you can add some.

Thanks <3


----------



## Tegami (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll do hazelnut's. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> I'll do hazelnut's. <3



vamp u can do mine u know 

  i trust u 

your good with avys


----------



## Tegami (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, sorry itsmylife <3
I'm sort of scared of doing your request v.v
Hehe.
Besides, Kiri is more creative than me <3


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol aww            .

& Thanks Vamp <33


----------



## Tegami (Mar 19, 2010)

If you don't like any, I'll try adding more affects <3 Kie?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 19, 2010)

Noooo, they are finee! Thankyou sm <3333


----------



## Love. (Mar 20, 2010)

A transparent of this please?

Add in effects if it makes it look good. 

Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Griever (Mar 20, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I could do the sig.  ur bettr at avis so u do the avi if thats wuts easier 4 u. pek
> 
> Edit:



Cool, thanks Zombie. Though i'll have to get back to you with a rep seems i can't rep you just yet.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll try doing love's request <3


----------



## Tegami (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Love._ 









If you don't like any, just tell me.
Or someone with better transparencies' expertise.


----------



## Love. (Mar 20, 2010)

^ The first one is good buut can you just get rid of the white line around it please?


----------



## Tegami (Mar 20, 2010)

Is now better?


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 20, 2010)

A transparent set with this please

dotted borders

make it a little larger than normal

With my name in it.......small and fancy..^^

avatr focus like sasuke and karin's heads


----------



## Tegami (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll try doing that <3


----------



## Tegami (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope you like it, I don't think it's good though.

*Spoiler*: _Areo_ 







Just tell me whether you need someone else to do it. Or, you didn't like a particular part.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> Hope you like it, I don't think it's good though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Areo_
> 
> ...



*I love it....: .....thanks*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm back guys  Remember to turn off your sigs in posts please


----------



## Tegami (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome back, Kiri <3 <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

request Kiri or Puff

 trans sig with *itsmylife *on it and 

we're falling apart
and coming together again and again
we're coming apart
but we hold it together
hold it together, together again

 make it big please..with colorization..but not over limit

*stock*


thanks


----------



## Tegami (Mar 24, 2010)

Itsmylife, I seriously can't do your sigs, hehe. (Declaration of defeat v.v)

Here you go anyhow,


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

i like it actually...just forgot the colorization...but overall its pretty good 


the words could also be abit clearer...could u put the lyrics on the side then...


----------



## Tegami (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll try doing that.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks..


----------



## Tegami (Mar 24, 2010)

Okie, how about this?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

its good i like it.... thanks ill rep u now. along with the other set but i will also rep hikari...when shes done with her's K


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering if you could animate this picture. Basically, making it go panel by panel, fading out as it transitions.


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 25, 2010)

^Ill try this.


----------



## K (Mar 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I was wondering if you could animate this picture. Basically, making it go panel by panel, fading out as it transitions.



Oh thats too easy.
I'll try too.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

request for kiri or puff

trans sig take take out everything except naruto and sakura *itsmylife* on it colorization ...keep the heart take out the Japanese words..

i like the size on the art so keep it at that size

*stock*


thanks


----------



## Extasee (Mar 27, 2010)

There~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

omg SOOO CUT 

rep puffy

thanks


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Can I get a set with this  Please

AVAtar focus of both their faces....

With round borders and make it reddish looking..*


----------



## Sima (Mar 27, 2010)

^I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sima (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21_


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sima said:


> *Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21_


*Thank You..It's looks great!*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 28, 2010)

anyone can do this

With this text "Even Through The Bad Times....""......I'll Stick By You.."
no font preferance

avatar of the pokemon Umbreon (just in case its the animal )
avatar and sig rounded

if you think of adding any kind of effect try it out


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll try doing that (//.^)


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not too good v.v
Sorry it took so long, had to run an errand.

*Spoiler*: _Determinedidiot_


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 28, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> I'm not too good v.v
> Sorry it took so long, had to run an errand.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Determinedidiot_


 you got it done very quick. no need to say sorry. and it looks great. i like the star effect


----------



## Isoya Emi (Mar 30, 2010)

How does this work?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

You paste an image and say what you'd like done to it and who you want to do it. It seems you have the sig turning off part down  and if you need help knowing how to post an image you want an avy, sig, or set out of, just vm me what site you are on and I'll tell you what to do :3


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 30, 2010)

*Could I get a set with this?

For sig transparent please and get rid of the black shading around it.
Text: CyanaHeart on sig
and Cyana on Avatar
Any border and any effects you think you should be added
pek
Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Isoya Emi (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You paste an image and say what you'd like done to it and who you want to do it. It seems you have the sig turning off part down  and if you need help knowing how to post an image you want an avy, sig, or set out of, just vm me what site you are on and I'll tell you what to do :3



Yeah I don't get the sig off thing.


How bout that and IDC who does what 
maybe a sig....?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

^your suppose to spoil it 


KIRI  or PUff  

just a sig :33

stock




trans colorization , effects itsmylife on it and team 7  just take out sasuke....

infront of them could u have a cool design in blue saying team 7??? if u cant just make put a paint type of design up :33


THANKS


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Isoya Emi said:


> Yeah I don't get the sig off thing.
> 
> 
> How bout that and IDC who does what
> maybe a sig....?



Is there anything specific you want or for me to do whatever to it?  And I'll do yours and Ari's since I have like 30 mins left on the comp  Oh, and if the sig thing is confusing, whenever you have a sig, just click the box that says "show signature" so that the check disappears. The the sig won't show up when you post. That rule is in place so the shop doesn't get cluttered


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks eve


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

No prob 



CyanaHeart said:


> *Could I get a set with this?
> 
> For sig transparent please and get rid of the black shading around it.
> Text: CyanaHeart on sig
> ...



I'll attempt it  I may not be done tonight though since time is limited for me. Is that okay?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Isoya Emi_ 









How's that? If you want anything done differently, let me know. Also let me know if you need help using it, k? :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 31, 2010)

Hows this look?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

omg I LOVE IT eve 

one of your BEST work


----------



## Rima (Mar 31, 2010)

Request for Sima
Can you make  transparent? And can you put these words at the top "Friends Only"?


----------



## Tegami (Mar 31, 2010)

May I do it?


----------



## Tegami (Mar 31, 2010)

You didn't say you wanted effects, so v.v
Um, Sima-san can do for you later if you don't like it (//.^)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Sima (Mar 31, 2010)

Rima said:


> Request for Sima
> Can you make  transparent? And can you put these words at the top "Friends Only"?



Will do when I get home from school, I see that Vampirefreak already tried it out...but I'll give it a shot since you did request me.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> No prob
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt it  I may not be done tonight though since time is limited for me. Is that okay?



*Fine with me thanks! *


----------



## Sima (Mar 31, 2010)

VampireFreaks versions are better, but I thought I would try atleast :3


----------



## Isoya Emi (Mar 31, 2010)

Arigato Kiri!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 31, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> omg I LOVE IT eve
> 
> one of your BEST work





Isoya Emi said:


> Arigato Kiri!



Thanks you guys :33 Come back and request anytime  (I know you will Ari )

Also, I think someone else should take on CyanaHeart's request. I can trans it, but it wouldn't look that great. I think someone with PS should attempt it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Taking CyanaHeart's 


*Be done shortly, computer was being difficult


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw Sima-san, yours is better <3 More effects.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 1, 2010)

*CyanaHeart:*
Hows this work for ya'?


----------



## Rima (Apr 1, 2010)

Sima said:


> VampireFreaks versions are better, but I thought I would try atleast :3





Vampiric Butterfly said:


> You didn't say you wanted effects, so v.v
> Um, Sima-san can do for you later if you don't like it (//.^)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



Thank you guys!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

^sig u know how kiri gets


----------



## Rima (Apr 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ^sig u know how kiri gets



I forgot about that, sorry.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Panda said:


> *CyanaHeart:*
> Hows this work for ya'?


*Great thanks!!  Repped and cred*


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 1, 2010)

* * Type of Request:* Sig
** Stock: *
** Size:* 350x150
** Style:* rectangle
** Border:* w/e looks best
** Member:* Senior
** Details:* use colors for the background that match the render. Also use C4D's if u can. Try to fit in most of the gundam's body and one of the fin-funnels please.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Kiri is the best, I seriously suck but I'll try anyway.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

This is probably the suckiest sig you've ever seen v.v Sorry.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 1, 2010)

I might use it. Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

PUFF.....or KIRI :ira

transparent sig...

effects make it cute and beautiful colorization..:33




thanks


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Hehe, you just could've said "Vampiric Butterfly, stay away from my requests," O.O


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> PUFF.....or KIRI :ira
> 
> transparent sig...
> 
> ...



I'll take it  you not want your name on it this time?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

no i love my name on it...


also can u do this one to.. 

a  transparent sig 

effects colorization..and itsmylife on it also "Lazy Days"
 just make it cute


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

I can, but didn't you request that in Lapid's shop? And you DO want your name on the both of them, yes?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

no forget it just the one i request before... with its my life on it....

sorry still abit scattered but im getting better..


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't care to do it, I was just asking. I just gotta add your name to the first one and it's done


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

oh u were oh..well if u want to do it then ok...its your choice..

awesome for the first request..XD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, here's the first one:



Edit: I see spots, I'll fix that in a sec 

Edit 2: Okay, there we go


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

its soo cute thanks.. 

so r u choosing to do the other one too? remember its your choice?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea, I suppose I'll do it  glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

awesome your the best XD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

Question: Do you want to trans out everything (including the sky) except for Naruto and Sakura?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

hmm make two versions and ill choose..is that easy?

one with the sky one with out...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea, that'll be easy. I might get some food first though, k?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

K....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 11, 2010)

I know I already told you this Ari, but just so everyone else knows, I've been really busy lately and I'm gonna be gone from Wednesday through Sunday, so sorry I didn't have time to do your second request and sorry that I'm not gonna be here for a bit.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

sig please..transparent Eve

words "they are always safe in his arms.." in the middle

left side of the sig



right side of the sig..


cute effects  colorization and pretty :33

thanks Eve


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 11, 2010)

GIMP won't trans out that grass without erasing the feet as well


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

how about this one..???



ohh i dont care about feet XD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 11, 2010)

If you don't care about the feet, then that will work xD but it might be a day or two, I'm busy right now. Epically multi-tasking


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

ok..thanks:33

and make it big :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay doll. I can probably have it all finished by tomorrow :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

yay


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 12, 2010)

can i have a set?
With this text "Standing Your Ground....""......No Matter The Odds....""....Ready To Fight Till The End..."
avatar of the boy's face
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
add any other effects that would make it look nice in your opinion


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 12, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> With this text "Standing Your Ground....""......No Matter The Odds....""....Ready To Fight Till The End..."
> avatar of the boy's face
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...



Gotchas, Determined


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 12, 2010)

His name is Pedro  and sorry it isn't done yet Ari. Some things came up


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Sima or Kiri*

*I can get a set with this*

*Stock; *

*transparent with no borders *

*As for avatar.. focus on Ino but with light purple graphics and round border*


----------



## Sima (Apr 15, 2010)

^ Will do


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set?
> With this text "Standing Your Ground....""......No Matter The Odds....""....Ready To Fight Till The End..."
> avatar of the boy's face
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...




Sorry it took forever 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 19, 2010)

Panda said:


> Sorry it took forever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
theres no text


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> theres no text





Blind, I am.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 20, 2010)

no problem man
can you add it


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please. (Will rep offc!)


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 26, 2010)

when is my set going to be done


----------



## Bakapanda (May 1, 2010)

Sorry it took forever and a year...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 2, 2010)

Panda said:


> Sorry it took forever and a year...


 

its horrible.............jk 

thanks alot man i like it


----------



## K (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm post-linking this to a VM request..


*Spoiler*: _Gil_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys. I managed a little time to get on today. I'm really busy with band and school right now, so it's gonna be a week or two before I can really start getting on again. While I had the time, I thought I'd come here and post my apologies. Please still takes requests and be sure to get everyone's requests done. Thanks guys! Sorry for being busy!


----------



## Extasee (May 10, 2010)

Kiri, hun, can you plz change the name on the first page to my current one? (I'm Zombie Puff btw...well...I was lulz)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 11, 2010)

Sure can hun (and I managed to get a little nf time today )

Edit: Guys, I also see two sets that haven't been done..Sima, can you finish the one you claimed? And can someone who can do gifs make the other one? Thanks guys.


----------



## Sima (May 11, 2010)

I can't do the one i claimed, i tried, and its not within my talent.

if someone else wants to try it, go for it. 

I could do it if the stock wasn't so big.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 11, 2010)

I'll take a crack at it then unless someone else wants it.


----------



## K (May 14, 2010)

I'm gonna be more active in this shop now.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 16, 2010)

Set please
Text: "Certain Things Can Hurt Us In Life......""........But They Can Also Help Us Grow Stronger...."
no font preferance
avatar: of face
avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you think will make it look nice
Note: just to make sure its known i dont want any part of the sig cut away. but that i mean dont center it on the guy. keep the wing included


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 18, 2010)

Kay said:


> I'm gonna be more active in this shop now.



Thanks, cause I'm not gonna be able to be here very much until school is out. Does that mean you'll do the request Sima didn't do and Pedro's? If so, thank you very much Kay :3.


----------



## Extasee (May 18, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> Set please
> Text: "Certain Things Can Hurt Us In Life......""........But They Can Also Help Us Grow Stronger...."
> no font preferance
> avatar: of face
> ...



called it. 




edit:


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 19, 2010)

im sorry i forgot to put it in my request. can you make it senior size?
alittle less blurry too.
sorry for forgeting


----------



## Jze0 (May 19, 2010)

Requesting for someone to make a banner type signature from this . I only want the girl with red hair on the far right and I would like the sig to look bright and colorful. Also be as creative as you want... 

Additional info
Size: 400x140
Text: Mitsuhiro Sachi (make it fancy)
Border: I'd prefer maybe a border at the top and bottom (whatever color looks good)

Thank you to whoever does it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 19, 2010)

^I have to study for my chemistry SOL tomorrow (oh joy ) but if I have time tonight, I'll do it  and anyone else who wants it is free to take it


----------



## Quincy James (May 19, 2010)

Sup gaiz 

I'd like a transparent set of  please, by whoever would like to do it. Senior size, keep the pink lining.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 19, 2010)

If you just want it transed without anything extra, I can probably do that right now


----------



## Quincy James (May 19, 2010)

That would be good too~! 
I'm logging off now, but thanks in advance Kiri-chan


----------



## Extasee (May 19, 2010)

I Kiri, can you handle determined's plz? I'm grounded and I'll be off for a while shortly. Not very long, but sorry.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 19, 2010)

If I have time tomorrow I can. I haven't been grounded, but school has kept me busy. I can probably do it tomorrow after school  as for Quincy...did you mean you wanted a pink border around everything? I didn't notice that til now  but I can change everything if it isn't to your liking 


*Spoiler*: _Avys_ 



​



I did a little darkening so the vibrance of the colors would stick out a little more. Let me know if you want any changes 

Edit: Sorry the avies don't look fantastic. I tried to cut it to where it was focused on the faces and it required some enlarging, which kinda screwed with the quality. Sorry


----------



## Quincy James (May 19, 2010)

It all looks great! I'll put it up tomorrow


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 19, 2010)

If you say so  if you want anything different, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 20, 2010)

愛 said:


> I Kiri, can you handle determined's plz? I'm grounded and I'll be off for a while shortly. Not very long, but sorry.


ok thats fine by me as long as someone does it


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 20, 2010)

- Start at the 2:36 mark, after he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.

- I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.


So from 2:36 - 2:46.

I'm not familiar with sizes, but I would like it big enough to go into my sig. Borders? Not necessary. If you think it'd look better, then I'm all for it.

Thank you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 23, 2010)

no activity


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 26, 2010)

im withdrawing my set request


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, it's obvious that no one is going to take any requests and I don't have time for this anymore, so since no one is working, I'm going to request to have the shop closed. If anyone wants to take it over and actually do requests, let me know by posting here or through pm/vm before I ask Aphrodite to close it.


----------

